# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  Oakland, Maine

## Baron Collins-Hill

does anyone know anything about mando related stuff going on near oakland maine? its right near augusta (the capital). any well mando-endowed stores around (bresideds buckdancers choice)?. any luthiers about (i already know about the phoenix shop) ? 

thanks for any help

----------


## Steven

I know the guys down at Frost Gully Violin in Freeport work on mandos,pretty nice place except it is real obvious they are more into fiddles than anything else,nothing wrong with that I suppose but I think they are missing the boat not carrying more mandos.I live just south of Augusta,its a mando wasteland for stores,cant wait for the pickin season to get going!

----------


## Baron Collins-Hill

do you ever go to the blistered fingers festival in sidney?

----------


## Steven

No not yet,I have a hard time getting away and cant make as many as I would like.Thomas Point for sure and Whites Beach,I'm gonna try my best to do more this year.

----------


## Mandobar

there is a shop in freeport, maine that has some gilchrist's and is selling eastmans. it is actually a violin repair shop. not sure of the name but i will look.

----------


## Michael Gowell

Hi Guys - I'm in Kittery Point and haven't gone to a festival yet - if I could make only one, what do you suggest? 

Michael Gowell

----------


## Steven

Absolutly ,positivly and without a doubt go to Thomas Point Beach(Brunswick,ME) Labor day weekend.I have friends in southern New England that say its the best in the New England states,and though I dont get to many these days I sure like this one,great location,facilities,camping spots,and some big name talent as well as the best field picking going.It is kind of pricey.Check out they're web site:Thomas Point Beach.

----------


## Baron Collins-Hill

if anyone can come up with the name of the shop in freeport, it would be much appreciated, im down there once in a while

----------


## Mandobar

here is the shop in freeport

http://www.frostgullyviolins.com/

the gilchrist mandolins are now gone from the website.

----------


## Stephanie Reiser

There is an organization called the Maine Bluegrass Association. We have monthly jams during the winter months up near Newport where I live. We take the summer off, but will resume again next fall. It's pretty cool - about 50 musicians divide loosely into maybe 4 groups. You can just walk in and start playing chords, or whatever. I started to participate when I had my first mando only 3 weeks and only knew 3 chords. If any one is interested I can provide more info. And dont forget Blisstered Fingers this summer.
Stephanie

----------


## Baron Collins-Hill

ill be there for the early one at least, we should get a group together. ive got a cafe sticker on my case.

----------

